# Comodo will release new product on Tuesday



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

This Tuesday Comodo will release Comodo BOClean Anti-Malware 4.32, and will be free to download.

As you know Comodo acquired Assets of Privacy Software Corporation (PSC)
Kevin McAleavey, former Vice President of technology at PSC, to join Comodo and lead the development of next generation versions of flagship anti-malware products NSClean, IE Clean and BOClean.


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for that info.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Your welcome. I can't wait to download Comodo BOClean tomorrow


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah I downloaded it this morning. :wink:

*READ* the instructions before installing.

It features a kernel mode driver which will only start from a reboot post installation, and there are a few Vista/XP specifics that Kevin mentioned, such as being an Admin. when installing.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Would there be any benefit from running this as well as AVG AntiSpyware, or would having both slow the system down? I also have SpyBot's TeaTimer running in the background and sometimes WinPatrol.


----------



## wally246 (Aug 4, 2006)

koala said:


> Would there be any benefit from running this as well as AVG AntiSpyware, or would having both slow the system down? I also have SpyBot's TeaTimer running in the background and sometimes WinPatrol.


Good question.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Here is the official Comodo BOClean Page:
http://www.comodo.com/boclean/boclean.html

Also, Comodo BOClean is compatable with AS and AV, so SpyBot's TeaTimer and AVG should not cause a problem. BOCLean:

* Destroys malware and removes registry entries
* Does not require a reboot to remove all traces
* Disconnects the threat without disconnecting you
* Generates optional report and safe copy of evidence
* Optional central administration prevents user tampering


----------



## eXPeri3nc3 (Dec 3, 2005)

Just a thought, what does BO stands for?


----------



## Deckard (May 8, 2006)

BOClean was created to clean BackOrifice, probably the most famous program to come out of the Cult of the Dead Cow.


----------

